

Ask HN: where can I get historical stock price? - zaidf

I am working on a side project where I need the historical minute by minute stock price for a given symbol for past 2-4 weeks. Does anyone know a source, ideally an affordable API?
======
YuriNiyazov
<http://www.tickdata.com/>

